# Help needed to find Carroll Baker's Lead player before she retired.



## WilliamDaley (Mar 28, 2014)

We are trying to find Roy,Carroll Bakers lead player before she retired.Some old timers looking to come out of retirement and have some fun.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Refresh my memory on Carroll. I remember the name.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you not just email her?
http://www.carrollbakersinger.ca/


----------



## WilliamDaley (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think she is using the site anymore.I tried sending one and received no reply.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

WilliamDaley said:


> I don't think she is using the site anymore.I tried sending one and received no reply.[/QUOTE
> 
> Try Facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/CARROLL-BAKER-CANADIAN-MUSIC-LEGEND/26178740651


----------

